# South England - wild camping



## 101873 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, you motorhome guys!

I´m thinking of getting to England in next summer and I was thinking if there were any "wild"sites in south England (we´re planning on visiting Dover, cause we´re there anyhow because of the ferry, and the places around Portsmouth and Brighton (we´re visiting the two cities also).
And, of course, if you have any suggestions/where exactly it´s more beautiful in the south/(nice view, close to the sea) you´re welcome to tell anything - it´s all useful! 

Thanks a lot

Michael, from Slovenia


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Are you bringing Miha with you?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Pete, I think Miha is clean out of free posts :wink: 

I wonder what ten quid is in Tolars?

pete


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

3,548.93 SIT


----------



## 101873 (Nov 22, 2006)

Actually, I am bringing Miha with me, as he is my son. Neverthless, is it not possible to have 2 accounts on one computer? He´s told me of a site, but I didn´t know he was on this site! Sorry! If I have to pay, I will.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Michael,

I replied to miha with some information on places to stay around Dover and Calais last night.

I do hope you decide to subscribe, theres lots of useful information on this website and i'm sure you could give us lots of useful tips on Slovenia.

Dobrodo!

pete


----------



## 101873 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot Peejay, I´ve got quite some knowledge of Slovenia, having been quite everywhere where it´s interesting. It´s no problem to help. Slovenia is fantastic, has nice mountains and a bit of sea. Incredibly beautiful, mostly tourists come in sommer due to the temperatures. 
You´ve got to understand that first I´m going to make use of these 8 posts, then I´m definitely subscribing. My son´s just told me of these things, now I´m interested only in parts around Portsmouth and Brighton. Thanks a lot for all the info.


----------

